# Five Alive Bass Club Schedule For 2019 Season



## LaurenR88 (Jan 13, 2019)

We are an electric-only bass club located in the West Georgia area. For our rules and regulations, Be sure to check us out on Facebook. www.facebook.com/groups/1620138188206202?ref=share

January 19- Hard Labor Creek
February 9- Still Branch
February 23- West Point (Whitewater Access)
March 9- JW Smith
March 23- High Falls
April 6- Still Branch
May 18- Lake Harding (Long Bridge)
June 15- Big Lazer
July 27- Still Branch
September 14- High Falls (Buck Creek)
October 12- Hard Labor Creek
*November 9/10- Classic*


----------

